# Prepping for Neuter



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

I can't believe my little pup is nearly 6 months already!

Basil is booked in for the big N on Tuesday, the English speaking nurse is on Holiday at the moment so I am relying on my French, felt it was best to double check on here in that case Lol

He is being dropped off at 9am, I have already cut all his oils for a week, and I know I need to fast him, not the number I jotted down was 29 whilst on the phone, but he can't be fasted for 29 hours prior! It's 12 hours right? Maybe she said 21 as in 9pm and I just misheard. He is fine to have water in that time though?

Sorry I sound like such a dunce, I just don't have the French to go into detail with her, and wanted to check with you lovely, experienced lot.

Is there anything else I have missed prep wise?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

She must of said "A partir de vingt et une heure"....?

So starting from 9pm no food.

I suggest you feed him around 7pm and that's it, nothing more after that.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

~LS~ said:


> She must of said "A partir de vingt et une heure"....?
> 
> So starting from 9pm no food.
> 
> I suggest you feed him around 7pm and that's it, nothing more after that.


That's what my head tells me to, it sure sounded like vingt-neuf though, I mean my French isn't wonderful but I can chat thought day to day stuff and numbers  I must have misheard.

I think he'll give his stitches attention and was thinking of using a Babygrow rather than a cone, but becuase he is peepad trained and we are in an apartment how do you deal with the pee situation? Do you just watch like a hawk and remove it when he heads to the pad?

Starting to feel the nerves about it! he is a big boy - 5lbs - so not as risky as with a tiny chi but still - He's my baby!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Being raw fed, he wont have food hanging around in his digestive tract like a kibble fed dog, so the fasting isn't as crucial. I would feed him earlier than usual on Monday, to make sure it has passed through by morning. No breakfast on Tuesday, obviously.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Another benefit to raw feeding  I love raw feeding


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Alula said:


> That's what my head tells me to, it sure sounded like vingt-neuf though, I mean my French isn't wonderful but I can chat thought day to day stuff and numbers  I must have misheard.
> 
> I think he'll give his stitches attention and was thinking of using a Babygrow rather than a cone, but becuase he is peepad trained and we are in an apartment how do you deal with the pee situation? Do you just watch like a hawk and remove it when he heads to the pad?
> 
> Starting to feel the nerves about it! he is a big boy - 5lbs - so not as risky as with a tiny chi but still - He's my baby!



You know, many on here like those baby outfits instead of cones, but both
with my own dogs and our rescued ones I use the cones. I see how well 
they work, and I like that. I have seen what it looks like to open up the
stitches, it's not a pretty sight, so I think better safe then sorry. Yes 
they are a little uncomfortable, but it's only for a very short time. 
I have these inflatable "cones", they are much comfier, but a simple
cone from the vet will do too.

I know it's nerve racking, but it really is a very very simple procedure for
males, I always say they recover faster then we do, lol. We feel the guilt
and the stress for far longer. It'll be over before you know it, and although
it isn't a fun experience, you will be happy you got it done. In males especially
it helps prevent so many behavioral issues, he'll be a happier pup for it.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Thankyou, Yes its so important, so many do not neuter here. I will definitely bring a cone home from the vets, may pick up a baby grow too because he is a pickle 

At least its one of the 4 days in 5 weeks that my OH will be at home too for support and to help keep the pup comfortable xxx

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I used the inflatable cone. Much easier on the pup than the big one.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

We used a baby onsie in the day time when we were around to watch Jaxx and a Onsie and the cone at night. Jaxx was so small he could not eat or drink in the cone so this worked for us. I felt safe with the Onsie when we were around to watch but wanted the cone on Jaxx when I couldn't watch him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for all your advice every body - Oh my word I am beyond nervous, keep looking at his little face and giving him big squeezes, which he wants to wiggle out of naturally 

Got him all bathed yesterday, skipped our usual conditioner and used Apple Cider Vinegar instead, in a bid to help with his itching, I am amazed he feels much softer than when we use conditioner bus can't say it has helped with the itching any.

Just gunna spend today hanging out with him and playing and trying not to overthink tomorrow


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

When I had m dog neutered they said no food or water after 9 pm. I bought him a cone but he never messed with the incision so we didnt end up using it. Bell was really good about not touching her stitches either when she was spayed. You may not need the cone, but its a good idea to have one on hand just in case.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

My vet told us, with both dogs, no food or water after 9 pm.


----------

